# Tires



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys what do think is better 28 Mudzilla's or 28 mud*****es?
Just wondering.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are the same except the name, so I figure whichever is cheaper. But I wouldnt buy either.. They suck IMO. Digg way too much.


----------

